# Moving to Idaho- advice needed



## NateS

I need some career advice.

A little background on me: I have been in the solar trade in CA for the last 5 years. I have ran crews of 6 guys, installed lots of resi, some commercial and quite a few ground mounts. I am good at bending pipe and have built lots of jobs from start to finish, including sourcing/buying material, running skid-steer loaders and doing big 400+ft wire pulls with only one helper. 

Point is, I am a capable individual that has great solar experience and good electrical experience. (I worked for an electrician before solar as well)

Although in CA I have the required HRS to take the journeyman exam, I do NOT feel that I am at that level of electrical knowledge. I'm just being honest here, not claiming to be what I am not. 

I learn quick and have done well with the electrical work I have installed. 

I honestly feel like I need to work under a solid electrician for a good year or so to get the hang of things outside of the SOLAR industry. 

CA electrical license does NOT transfer to Idaho. I am wondering since I have the required on-the-job-training hours, if there is a way I can catch up with the required classroom hrs (576) in order to: 1. Gain knowledge I will need to be successful. 2. Qualify me to take the journeyman exam in IDAHO. 

Other options are: Get journeymans license here in CA, if I can somehow fast track an apprenticeship in Idaho. OR move to a state like Texas, Utah, or New Mexico to get my license, work there a year, THEN move to IDAHO where I can transfer my license. 

I have photos of my solar installs on Instagram at : mysolarinstalls 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 350X

What part of IDAHO are you thinking? Why move here? Anything wrong with cali? Just curious. Some of the nicest folks I meet are from there. I'm just wondering what attracts people to IDAHO. Maybe I could be more help later. 

Welcome!! Edit: I really don't know what you should do. But if you make it here, hopefully you'll enjoy yourself. It's truly one of many wonderful places. Good luck!  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateS

Hey 350X,

The primary reason we are moving from Southern CA to Idaho is family. I am from the NW originally, and most of our family is in WA/OR/ID.

Aside from that main reason...dot dot dot....lol. Many other non-job reasons why we are moving. Here are a few.

1. Super high taxes
2. Expensive in general (see auto registration)
3. Home prices are very high- We cannot afford a $600k (small) home, and even if we could "afford" a $500k home...I wouldn't want that kind of debt when a much bigger home on a 1/2 acre in Idaho is about $250k. 
4. CA is super crowded (IMO)- Around 50 Million people inhabit the state. Compare that with Idaho at 1.6 Million....that is very appealing to me. 
5. Laws in CA are....lets just say "silly" to not get political. If your a gun guy...CA is not a great state for you. (look up "california pays arizona to take electricity") for something that is baffling. 
6. Traffic in SoCal is very very bad, and getting worse. 

The Pros to living in SoCal are great! Amazing weather, beaches, ocean, awesome mountains and desert, lots jobs, easy to become an electrician..lol. 

Anyways, not to get off topic too much, but I'm seeking employment at this time around the Boise area with an Electrical or Solar company that will allow me to pursue my electrical career. 

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## 350X

Not sure, but obtaining a journeyman license in another state then reciprocating to Idaho could be quicker than a 4-yr apprenticeship in Idaho. 
I tried reciprocating to Alaska right after getting the Idaho but, they made me hold my Idaho license for a year so I just took their test. I think Idaho might do that, also. 
You could call each state and ask them some questions or wait here for someone that might know what you should do. Idk there might be. 
Oh and thank you for explaining all that to me. It really sounds familiar. Wish I could get back down there, my son really wants to see it. But ya, I fully get why you want to move. Best to you, Nate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

350X said:


> What part of IDAHO are you thinking? *Why move here? * Anything wrong with cali? Just curious. Some of the nicest folks I meet are from there. I'm just wondering what attracts people to IDAHO. Maybe I could be more help later.
> 
> Welcome!! Edit: I really don't know what you should do. But if you make it here, hopefully you'll enjoy yourself. It's truly one of many wonderful places. Good luck!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Major love of potatoes?


----------



## NateS

Definitely a major potato lover. Guilty! Also lots of wilderness and amazing outdoor shenanigans to take part in.


----------



## MTW

You should try to find Mxslick. He lives in Idaho.


----------



## macmikeman

Think it thru man, Tahiti is only a skip and a hop away.


----------



## 350X

NateS said:


> Definitely a major potato lover. Guilty! Also lots of wilderness and amazing outdoor shenanigans to take part in.




I'd most likely be more helpful in the shenanigans dept
















^^I like watching these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateS

Woah, now we're talking. Forget jobs...lets talk Idaho!


----------



## 350X

NateS said:


> Woah, now we're talking. Forget jobs...lets talk Idaho!




Oh ok then. All that's missing in that last picture is a big wolf or wolves chasing them across the river into my.....??? You finish lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X

'Neighborhood' is all I was thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateS

Exactly why I am anxious to move to ID! So much wilderness to explore. Funny thing that I am way more scared of wolves than bears or lions. I'd love to see a lion or wolf in the wild, that is one of my random goals in life ha ha. 

My main question with the Idaho Electrical License is this: Can I take the "classroom hours" needed as an apprentice, without technically being an "apprentice"? e.g. Can I move to Idaho with the OJT experience and catch myself up on the classroom hours in less time than 4 years?

The reason why it takes apprentices 4 years to cover 576 hours of curriculum is usually because they attend school for 1 day per week for 4 years. I'm wondering if I can get through the 576 hours of classroom time in say....6 months or 1 year, thus qualifying me to sit the exam. 

Excited to move up there!


----------



## kg7879

Utah JW test is on the harder side and they do verify hours and need an approved apprenticeship. Your best bet might be washington or arizona to get your license without an apprenticeship.


----------



## NateS

Thanks KG7879, I'll definitely look into WA as well. I'll probably end up calling a few electricians in Idaho, as well as the Idaho Electrical Board and asking around to the possibilities.


----------



## 350X

NateS said:


> Exactly why I am anxious to move to ID! So much wilderness to explore. Funny thing that I am way more scared of wolves than bears or lions. I'd love to see a lion or wolf in the wild, that is one of my random goals in life ha ha.
> 
> My main question with the Idaho Electrical License is this: Can I take the "classroom hours" needed as an apprentice, without technically being an "apprentice"? e.g. Can I move to Idaho with the OJT experience and catch myself up on the classroom hours in less time than 4 years?
> 
> The reason why it takes apprentices 4 years to cover 576 hours of curriculum is usually because they attend school for 1 day per week for 4 years. I'm wondering if I can get through the 576 hours of classroom time in say....6 months or 1 year, thus qualifying me to sit the exam.
> 
> Excited to move up there!




I wish I could answer your question with a definite answer, all I can say about it is I remember guys taking a placement test of some type that would bump them up into 2nd and/or 3rd yr apprenticeship program. 

I would hope the state licensing dept would be able to answer that. 

'Alone in the wilderness' have you heard about the man ****, that went to Alaska? Anyways, nothing to be worried about. Unless, of course, your in the livestock business. I have family in the Boise and Oregon area-run a very large sheep business around the canyon. They hire full-time protection, with dogs that go out on the range for weeks, protecting the herds. 

Maybe on second thought, with rivers that have nick-names like 'the river of no return', I'd be as scared as, well....'hells canyon'. You should have a lot of fun, bud! 

Edit. The mans name is aka Richard P. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taglicious

NateS said:


> I need some career advice.
> 
> A little background on me: I have been in the solar trade in CA for the last 5 years. I have ran crews of 6 guys, installed lots of resi, some commercial and quite a few ground mounts. I am good at bending pipe and have built lots of jobs from start to finish, including sourcing/buying material, running skid-steer loaders and doing big 400+ft wire pulls with only one helper.
> 
> Point is, I am a capable individual that has great solar experience and good electrical experience. (I worked for an electrician before solar as well)
> 
> Although in CA I have the required HRS to take the journeyman exam, I do NOT feel that I am at that level of electrical knowledge. I'm just being honest here, not claiming to be what I am not.
> 
> I learn quick and have done well with the electrical work I have installed.
> 
> I honestly feel like I need to work under a solid electrician for a good year or so to get the hang of things outside of the SOLAR industry.
> 
> CA electrical license does NOT transfer to Idaho. I am wondering since I have the required on-the-job-training hours, if there is a way I can catch up with the required classroom hrs (576) in order to: 1. Gain knowledge I will need to be successful. 2. Qualify me to take the journeyman exam in IDAHO.
> 
> Other options are: Get journeymans license here in CA, if I can somehow fast track an apprenticeship in Idaho. OR move to a state like Texas, Utah, or New Mexico to get my license, work there a year, THEN move to IDAHO where I can transfer my license.
> 
> I have photos of my solar installs on Instagram at : mysolarinstalls
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you ever get an answer? I live in idaho. I know some people in the Boise area if you are still looking. (Boise is mini Cali) lol p.m. me for details and info. I saw it posted here, that you can test for placement, but if you had your CA card, you could just retake the J test here.


----------



## dronai

taglicious said:


> Did you ever get an answer? I live in idaho. I know some people in the Boise area if you are still looking. (Boise is mini Cali) lol p.m. me for details and info. I saw it posted here, that you can test for placement, but if you had your CA card, you could just retake the J test here.


Look at the date of his post !


----------



## taglicious

dronai said:


> Look at the date of his post !


I saw the date. Life happens, maybe he is still lookin? :glasses: 
I've moved around for 5 years tryin to find a good reputable place, only to go back to where I started.


----------



## taglicious

dronai said:


> Look at the date of his post !


I saw the date. Life happens, maybe he is still lookin? :glasses: 
I've moved around for 5 years tryin to find a good reputable place, only to go back to where I started. Not the same company mind you, but the same area. :vs_cool:


----------



## MLaughlin

taglicious said:


> I saw the date. Life happens, maybe he is still lookin? :glasses:
> I've moved around for 5 years tryin to find a good reputable place, only to go back to where I started. Not the same company mind you, but the same area. :vs_cool:


Hi, I know this thread is old. But I'm also looking to move to Boise from California. I have a few questions about Union vs non-union, salary, cost living, if anyone can help?


----------



## brian john

If you are a liberal keep your tushie in California.  Otherwise, call the local in Boise.



IBEW Local 291








Job Postings


Re-sign is between the 10th and the 16th of each month.



www.ibew291.org







wagebenefit_tbl Web Form



Hourly wage 32.10 + bennies


----------



## MLaughlin

brian john said:


> If you are a liberal keep your tushie in California.  Otherwise, call the local in Boise.
> 
> 
> 
> IBEW Local 291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job Postings
> 
> 
> Re-sign is between the 10th and the 16th of each month.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibew291.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wagebenefit_tbl Web Form
> 
> 
> 
> Hourly wage 32.10 + bennies


Haha, one of the main reasons I'm leaving. Yeah, I'm gonna talk to the Boise one and mine.


----------

